

Show HN: What's trending (keywords) on HN - jjhageman

We did a quick side project over the weekend and called it HN Trends (while posting we realized there was an older site with the same name so hopefully there is no confusion). We wanted to see what was trending in terms of keywords (buzzwords, tech, etc) and found a nice API.<p>URL: http://www.hntrends.com<p>Let us know what you think - thanks!
======
louhong
Clickable URL: <http://www.hntrends.com/>

------
001sky
Cool but kindly suggest extending threshold. An option for a 30 day look, for
example, would be a good addition.

~~~
jjhageman
Good advice. I've updated the data window to be a rolling 30 period.

